# Field training



## Blackjack94 (21 May 2012)

I read Hansens post and it's great.  But with the 13 week basic what weeks do you go out in the field?

Thanks for the info


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2012)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/es-wt/index-eng.asp

Quick google search got this.


----------



## Blackjack94 (21 May 2012)

Right on.  Thank you.  I did look around at the site quite a bit but did not find that page.


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2012)

Blackjack94 said:
			
		

> Right on.  Thank you.  I did look around at the site quite a bit but did not find that page.



Might want to try exploring a little bit outside the box of army.ca,  google is good for finding info/websites.  As well the Recruit School has a website with lots of information on it like that weekly schedule I posted above.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp


----------

